# Email or correct snail mail for Theresa Thomas?



## MarTN (Apr 3, 2006)

I've searched the forum and couldn't find this.  I threw away the paper the had the info.  I would prefer not to call.

For her snail mail I've found

The Resale Company
Park Plaza 33
Office Park Road 2B
Hilton Head, SC  29928

and

The Resale Company
The Courtyard Bldg 32
Office Park Rd #106
Hilton Head, SC  29928

Google has turned up no email or website.  

TIA.


----------



## rdh1947 (Apr 3, 2006)

The address and phone number I have are:

The Resale Company
Park Plaza
P.O. Box 5131
Hilton Head Island, SC 29938
843-785-3070
800-785-3070
FAX 843-785-3090


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Theresa Thomas Snailmail*

Hi Mary,

The second address you list is the correct one - Theresa moved there from Park Plaza address across the street. However, you need to make some minor corrections.

The Resale Company
Courtyard Building # 106
32 Office Park Road
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928


Best regards,
Richard


----------

